# Received notice I phone app available in Philly



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

I received notice the iPhone app was now available in my area, downloaded app and it says only android is supported in my area....wth?
Anyone else have this problem or solution?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solution is get an android tablet


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mpb said:


> I received notice the iPhone app was now available in my area, downloaded app and it says only android is supported in my area....wth?
> Anyone else have this problem or solution?


Same thing here in Los Angeles. It's especially confusing because the iOS app was already available to Prime Now warehouses here, so I figured the email for sure meant it was now available for both PN and .com.

Kinda hoping maybe they just haven't tripped something in the system and that it works within a day or so, but not crossing my fingers.

EDIT: It is indeed working now!


----------

